# Expertenfrage: GT LTS- Gewichtsunterschiede bei LTS 2/ LTS/ LTS Team?



## LTS-Spinner (24. März 2008)

Hallo, ich hab schon ne Menge Rahmen in der Hand gehabt, aber was mir nicht ganz klar ist, wo liegen genau die (Material- und Gewichts-) Unterschiede zwischen den oben genannten Typen LTS Team/ LTS und LTS 2? 
Soweit ich weiß hat das LTS 2 7005er Alu welches wohl etwas schwerer sein soll als das 6061er. 
Wo genau liegt der Unterschied zwischen "Team" und normaler Variante? Hat das ev. mit den gefräßten Hinterbauten zu tun? Meistens sieht man die ja eher an den Thermoplastmodellen, aber eben auch nicht immer. Welche Modelle haben denn dann die gefräßten Ausfallenden gehabt?

Gemeint sind hier die UR- LTS mit TITANWIPPE...

Danke für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## GT-Man (24. März 2008)

1996 gab es zwischen Team LTS und LTS-1 nur Unterschiede in der Ausstattung:



Und hier steht ja nochmals, dass der Rahmen des LTS-1 der gleiche wie der des Team LTS ist:



Ab dem LTS-2 abwärts wurde dann 7005er Alu und billigere Dämpfer verbaut, die Titanwippe wurde durch eine Aluwippe ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (25. März 2008)

Boah Wow! Das nenn ich schnell!    Danke, so macht IBC Spaß! Dann bliebe nur noch die Frage nach den gefräßten Ausfallenden....?


----------



## GT-Man (25. März 2008)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Boah Wow! Das nenn ich schnell!    Danke, so macht IBC Spaß! Dann bliebe nur noch die Frage nach den gefräßten Ausfallenden....?



Also bei genauerer Betrachtung der Printkataloge ist 1996 noch nichts von gefrästen Ausfallenden zu sehen. 
Erst ab 1997 hatten nur die Spitzenmodelle gefräste Ausfallenden. Es waren STS-1, STS-2, STS DH, LTS DH, LTS-1 und LTS Rahmenkit. Das Team LTS steht nicht mehr im Katalog. 
1998 hatten dann Lobo STS, STS DH, STS 1000DS, STS 1500DS, LTS DH und LTS 1000DS gefräste Ausfallenden. Normale LTS gab´s nicht mehr.

PS: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass das LTS-1 oben noch mit einem Schaltauge mit 2 Befestigungsschrauben, wie es in den Vorjahren verbaut wurde, abgebildet ist, tsts. War wohl ein Prototyp für den Katalog.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (26. März 2008)

Sehr gut beobachtet. es ist höchstwarscheinlich noch ein 95er Modell. Hatte ich mal. An diese Dinger passen nur Cantis oder HS 33, V- Brakes gehen nicht. Ich folge Deiner Vermutung auch dass die gefräßten Ausfallenden im Zuge einer Modellpflege bzw. als Aufwertung gegenüber dem teilweise zeitgleich gebauten Nachfolger mit der Aluwippe "spendiert" worden sind.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. April 2008)

Hab noch ne Info nachzutragen, das Unterrohr der LTS2 Modelle fällt wesentlich magerer aus als das der LTS Reihe! Es baut zum einen nicht so hoch im Lenkkopfbereich und im Trelageranschluss fällt die Querovalisierung auch deutlich schlanker aus! Somit dürfte der LTS 2 Rahmen einiges weicher sein...

Gewichte setze ich beim Rahmengewicht- Thread ein.


----------



## Kint (16. April 2008)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Hab noch ne Info nachzutragen, das Unterrohr der LTS2 Modelle fällt wesentlich magerer aus als das der LTS Reihe! Es baut zum einen nicht so hoch im Lenkkopfbereich und im Trelageranschluss fällt die Querovalisierung auch deutlich schlanker aus! Somit dürfte der LTS 2 Rahmen einiges weicher sein...
> 
> Gewichte setze ich beim Rahmengewicht- Thread ein.



das würde ich daraus nicht schliessen. 7005 ist eigentlich die stärkere alulegierung, deswegen heute auch die weit verbreitetste... 6061 ist weicher, und leichter. unterschiedliche legierungen benötigen und erlauben unterschiedliche konstruktionen, also aus rohrformen auf die haltabrkeit und eigenschaften eines rahmens zu schliessen ist nur möglich wenn man die gleichen alusorten und vor allem - das sollte man nicht vergessen die gleichen tapers, und konifizierungen berücksichtigt. die man aber in den meisten fällen nicht sieht, weil sie innen liegen.


----------



## Kint (16. April 2008)

oh und team lts steht 97 nicht mehr im katalog, weils das eigentlich 97 schon nicht mehr gab. lts 1 war die topvariante. hatte ich mal. 

ich gehe davon aus, dass die beobachtungen aus 96 zu einer vereinfachung der produktpalette geführt hatte. dazu kommt dass das werksTeam ja im jahre 97 im downhillbereich schon lange alu-Lobo fuhr, wohingegen im Xc bereich noch auf xizangs gefahren wurde. ...ein Team XC rahmen gabs also schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (18. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das würde ich daraus nicht schliessen. 7005 ist eigentlich die stärkere alulegierung, deswegen heute auch die weit verbreitetste... 6061 ist weicher, und leichter. unterschiedliche legierungen benötigen und erlauben unterschiedliche konstruktionen, also aus rohrformen auf die haltabrkeit und eigenschaften eines rahmens zu schliessen ist nur möglich wenn man die gleichen alusorten und vor allem - das sollte man nicht vergessen die gleichen tapers, und konifizierungen berücksichtigt. die man aber in den meisten fällen nicht sieht, weil sie innen liegen.


Das klingt zwar richtig, aber die Materialfestigkeiten zweier derart hochlegierter highend Alusorten dürften sooo weit nicht auseinanderliegen, vielleicht ähnlich wie beim hochwertigem Stahl 2- 3%. Maßgebend für die max. Steifigkeit eines Bauteils ist immer die eingeschlossene, möglichst große Fläche mit möglichst dünnen Rohren. Da brauch ich kein Statiker sein um festzustellen dass das nicht querovalisierte "Röhrchen" beim LTS 2 nicht so steif sein wird solange die kein Vollmaterial eingesetzt haben- was auch nicht der Fall ist da der Rahmen ja erstaunlicherweise verhältnismäßig leicht ist...


----------



## kingmoe (18. April 2008)

So, ich habe mal die Hauptrahmen gewogen, alle sind 18", also gleich groß.

Das Teil in BB: LTS1 oder Team, also 6061er mit fettem UR:
1125g

Der Blaue: LTS2, 7005er, UR am Lager schlanker, aber mit Verstärkung überm Lager und abgedrehtem Lagergehäuse mit dickerem Mittelteil:
1236g

Der schwarze ist außer Konkurrenz, da er ja für Alu-Wippe ist. Sollte ein 1997er LTS/LTS-Spin sein, er liegt dazwischen:
1181g





Lager/UR:


----------



## LupilusX (13. September 2021)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Sehr gut beobachtet. es ist höchstwarscheinlich noch ein 95er Modell. Hatte ich mal. An diese Dinger passen nur Cantis oder HS 33, V- Brakes gehen nicht. Ich folge Deiner Vermutung auch dass die gefräßten Ausfallenden im Zuge einer Modellpflege bzw. als Aufwertung gegenüber dem teilweise zeitgleich gebauten Nachfolger mit der Aluwippe "spendiert" worden sind.


....bzw Hope Scheibenbremsen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

